

1.6% of Facebook users spent over $1 BILLION on virtual goods - zhiQ
http://www.forbes.com/sites/limyunghui/2012/08/02/1-6-of-facebook-users-spent-over-1-billion-on-virtual-goods/

======
stewie2
Man, I will never understand these users.

